# How to unlock nokia phone with usb cable...Without using PC Suite mode.



## HimanshuBarmola

i have nokia asha 308. i am using 2 softwares *BEST* and *JAF* but without unlocking my phone these softwares can't found my phone.....So...Plz tell me how to unlock nokia phone security code with usb cable but without using Nokia PC Suite Mode.


----------

